# 12+1 scan gender guess?*UPDATE*



## honeysuede

Hi! Was wondering if anyone had any idea on gender, I have no idea what to look for:haha: I know it is early days and we are just happy the baby is healthy but thought it would be interesting to get opinions. Heart rate was 164 xx
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender(4).jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 50


----------



## MJOHal

Looks like mine and everyone guessed boy for me.. so i'll say boy for you also lol!


----------



## biscuits104

Looks like a cute little boy to me <3


----------



## Jbree

Girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

Looks like a boy :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy :)


----------



## Tanikins

Still thinking boy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## ljminer

Boy for sure:thumbup: x


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks everyone for the guesses so far! Keep them coming :) very interesting that most say boy. Can I ask, how do you tell? I have no clue with these things haha xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

The baby has a stacked nub and although stacking doesn't result in a boy 100% of the time it is a pretty strong indicator and will end up being boy for the majority of the time.
Your scan picture also looks pretty similar to mine and I had nearly all boy guesses here and 100% on Ingender, he's been confirmed boy twice now :)


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks! After research I now understand it and yes, the pic is boyish! I will update when I have my 20 scan and find out the sex xx


----------



## dinky

Girl


----------



## honeysuede

I have my date for the 20 week scan, 23rd March, 7 weeks! I will update then. I have since looked at my last son's 12 weeks scan and it is spookily almost identical x


----------



## Avo82

Boy


----------



## aimze

Boy


----------



## pinkpassion

That's GOT to be a boy ;)


----------



## KatieB

:blue:


----------



## madseasons

Leaning :blue: all the way!


----------



## honeysuede

So it looks mostly boy guesses. Will find out in 5.5 weeks! We are looking at boys names already though haha x


----------



## honeysuede

Justt had the 20 week scan! It's a girl! I was so convinced it would be a boy and i was never going to have a daughter as this is our last. I am in shock!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Wow what a very boyish nub too. Congratulations :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Congrats hun I was gonna say pink but see uve updated yey x


----------



## madseasons

WOW that was a very boyish nub!!! 

CONGRATS!

My girl was tricky as well, thought it was a boy nub, but she is all girl!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats .. I totally thought that would be a boy ;) Glad you are getting your sweet little girl after all boys :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations on expecting a daughter, I'd definitely have guessed boy from your scan pic!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations!


----------



## Jbree

Yay! I was right. I cant do the whole nub thing but the skull screamed girl congrats x


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations xx


----------

